# My E-Cycle a little more work to do



## Ivanb (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## b.koen (Mar 9, 2008)

thats pretty dang cool.......


----------



## Ivanb (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

Might want to consider making some protective coverings for the battery / controller area. What happens if it starts to rain? And, people might have some concern with their leg being right next to those electric wires. haha


----------

